# Crosscompile the base system



## minimike (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi there,

We want to switch on our Laptops from amd64 to i386. But currently I'm unable to build the system on my Buildserver with FreeBSD 8 stable on amd64


```
buildserver# make TARGET=i386 TARGET_ARCH=i386 buildworld
"/usr/src/Makefile.inc1", line 162: To cross-build, set TARGET_ARCH.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src
```

what will do the Trick? I want build FreeBSD 8 stable


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 11, 2011)

Try setting it in the environment, e.g. http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/freebsd-current/2010/7/18/6259396/thread


----------



## minimike (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello DutchDaemon

Thank you very much again 


```
buildserver# setenv | grep TARGET
TARGET=i386
TARGET_ARCH=i386
```

That did the trick.

But one question I have again. The targets has Intel Core Duo, Intel Pentium M and Intel Celerons build in. It is save to for these CPU's to write CPUTYPE?=i686 inside /etc/make.conf?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes, but  someone may ask for reason, search forum/mailing lists about that, I can't recall all +/- now.


----------



## danbi (Aug 12, 2011)

It is probably best to not specify CPUTYPE. On modern CPUs the results are the same.


----------

